# Smartphone Nexus, SGS 2, Note



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

ich suche ein Smartphone und habe meine wahl eingeschränkt auf das SGS2 welches 100 euro weniger kostet als die anderen und dann noch das nexus und das note Wäre cool wenn ihr sagt welches gut ist und mit begründung
Danke für eure Antworten schon Vorraus


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Das Note wäre mir für meine Hosentasche zu groß, das Galaxy Nexus hat keinen erweiterbaren Speicher, das SGS II  hat keinen Tegra (damit bleiben einem einige Tegraspiele verwehrt).
Schlecht sind aber alle nicht, aber bei diesen 3 ganz kanpp das SGS II, nur 16GB zu haben wäre mir zu wenig.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Okay...danke ich mir jetzt das Neuxs bestellt) Wird hoffentlich geil!


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Das Nexus ist wenn man den Speicher nicht werweitern will auch das beste was es gibt.
Vorallem bei den Updates.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2011)

> Das Nexus ist wenn man den Speicher nicht werweitern will auch das beste was es gibt.
> Vorallem bei den Updates.



Jaa habe ich auch gedacht und wozu gibts inzwischen schöne clouds?


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Jaa habe ich auch gedacht und wozu gibts inzwischen schöne clouds?


 
Naja, unterwegs brauchst du ne Menge traffic und ansonsten ist Streaming von Filme z.B. nicht unbedingt der Hit. Auch nicht per WLAN.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Naja, unterwegs brauchst du ne Menge traffic und ansonsten ist Streaming von Filme z.B. nicht unbedingt der Hit. Auch nicht per WLAN.


Kostet mich das lied wenn ich es anhöre, die mb zahl die es hat? Und bei youtube wäre es dann doch viel höher? Oo


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du eine I-netflat hast zahlst du nur den Betrag der Flat, wenn nicht wird nach mb abgerechnet.!
Hier gibt es 5GB für 15€:Daten-Optionen - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de nur mal als Beispiel.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Jaa ist mir klar Ich habe mir das Nexus mit Vertrag geholt Mit 300MB, müsste eigentlich reichen, 200 waren mir ein wenig zu wenig und 500 sind mir zu viel^^ Aber wie viel MB zieht denn z.B. ein Youtube video mit der länge von 5 min in hd?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

kA wie viel ein Youtubevideo braucht, aber ist das eine Flatrate oder nicht?
Ich halte 500 für das minimum.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie viel surfst du denn?? Jaa die O2 100 Blue Classic


----------



## pSiii (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Handy ist definitiv eine gute Wahl. Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf meins ._.

Was die Internet-Flat angeht bzw die Volumengröße angeht. Ist immer abhängig davon wie oft du per Provider surfst oder Zugriff auf diverse W-LAN Netze hast. Im normalfall reichen 300/500mb locker aus. Wenn man nicht Hardcore youtube benutzer ist.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Das Handy ist definitiv eine gute Wahl. Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf meins ._.



Mal schaun wann sie ausgeliefert werden Hoffe die buggs sind schon behoben Wird sicher richtig schnell und schick


----------



## pSiii (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Soundbug wurde bereits mit einem Update auf 4.0.1 behoben.
Laut dem Versand wo ich es bestellt hab soll es wohl am 8. spätestens am 9. kommen und dann direkt verschickt werden.
Sollte ich also Glück haben halte ich es am Samstag in meinen Händen. Läuft es normal am Montag.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich frage mich on sich das Nexus( das dem SGS II ähnlich ist) loht oder ich nicht doch das Sensation nehmen soll.

Mir gefällt Plastik nur nich so.


----------



## pSiii (5. Dezember 2011)

Gibt bereits viele,vorallem durchaus positiv Reviews für das Nexus. Wenn du Englisch kannst empfehle ich Galaxy Nexus review | The Verge
Der wohl größte Vorteil vom Nexus (HW-Ausstattung jetzt mal außenvor gelassen) ist das pure Android. D.h. HTC hat es nicht angepasst und ihr Sense drübergebügelt und du bekommst die Updates OTA von Google und musst nicht immer erst Monate warten bis es kommt. Es sei denn du willst es sowieso mit einer Customrom versehen.


----------



## Iceananas (5. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Kostet mich das lied wenn ich es anhöre, die mb zahl die es hat? Und bei youtube wäre es dann doch viel höher? Oo


 
So ist es (hoffe ich hab die komische Ausdrucksweise verstanden). Wie viel du wirklich brauchst hängt von dir ab. Ich bin viel unterwegs und streame wirklich viel von der Cloud, daher hab ich auch 5 GB


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Nur wird das Galaxy Nexus bald im Preis fallen?
Atm ist es mir zu teuer.


----------



## pSiii (5. Dezember 2011)

Definiere bald...
Das Teil kommt Ende dieser Woche in Deutschland raus (abgesehen vom MediaMarkt)
Daher wird es wohl dieses Jahr nichtmehr wirklich fallen bzw nur minimal.

Betrachtet man sich so die Preisentwicklung beim SGS2 und beim Sensation, könnte der erste größere(vielleicht 20-30€) Sprung so nach 1-2 Monaten erfolgen. Und dann vielleicht immer so um minimale Beträge fallen und sich vielleicht nach einem halben Jahr bei vielleicht 100€ weniger ansiedeln. Ist aber letztendlich alles reine Kaffeeleserei und das kann dir keiner wirklich sagen. 
Wenn du das Nexus zu teuer ist, greif zum Razr oder zum SGS2 bzw Sensation.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Bald: Mitte Januar

Das Razr gibt es heute bei Cybermonday.


----------



## pSiii (5. Dezember 2011)

Dann würd ich sagen schlag dir das Nexus ausm Kopf. Denn ich denke mal nicht,dass es groß im Preis fallen wird innerhalb von einem Monat. Um mal wieder die Glaskugel rauszuholen würde ich sagen 460-480 dürfst du dennoch dafür bezahlen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ich sag mal so das Plastik am Nexus ist minimal, da der deckel gummiert ist und jaa Das fühlt sich wertig an^^ Und der Preis...ach komm als ob du das Geld nicht übrig hast, sonst nimms doch mit vertrag bei sparhandy.de es wird sich lohnen


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mir auch das Atrix nehmen und CM drauf flashen.
Mehr als 400€ werde ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Dann hohl dir das S2 und du wirst zufrieden sein


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Das s2 soll aber nicht einen so guten Klang mit KH haben.
Außerdem habe ich was von Sommer und 4.0 gelesen, aber kA ob es stimmt.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> guten Klang mit KH haben.



Kopfhörer? Na ja du musst bei allem abstriche machen aber ich bin mir sicher wenn der sound schlecht ist, dann hat Apple ein nicht zu ertragenden sound^^

Und jaa also dazu gibts geteilte aussagen aber es wird kommen, so hast du wenigstens ne freude drauf zu warten^^ Ich mein umso länger es brauch umso schöner wirds und es gibt immer noch xda


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Für 400€ gibt es auch das Sensation, das kann man ja auch zum XE machen und Sense gefällt mir fast am beste,
Nur bekommt es auch die neuren Versionen?


----------



## pSiii (5. Dezember 2011)

Da das XE noch nichtmal ein halbes jahr auf dem Markt ist,wird es definitiv  ICS bekommen, soweit ich weiß auch das normal Sensation. Da es eben auch ein aktuelles Topmodell ist.
Und wenn du nicht solange aufs Update von HTC warten willst flashst du es dir eben selbst mit CM9 o.ä


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Für 400€ gibt es auch das Sensation, das kann man ja auch zum XE machen und Sense gefällt mir fast am beste,
> Nur bekommt es auch die neuren Versionen?



Hmm Wenn du kein prob mit einem laggenden Handy hast, nichts gegen eine schlechte Kamera hast, mit dem schlechten und Farben des Displays und den unzähligen verarbeitungsmängeln von HtC klar kommst nimmt das HTC ansonsten Samsung....Wenn dir Touch Wiz nicht gefällt, hohl dir hallt ne rom


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Die ganzen Probleme halte mich vom Sensation auch ab.

Jetzt nur hoffen das SGS II für 350€ zu bekommen, da gab es ja schon häufiger Angebote.

Gibt es auch Sense-Roms für SGSII?

Warum kostet das weiße 50 mehr?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> Die ganzen Probleme halte mich vom Sensation auch ab.
> 
> Jetzt nur hoffen das SGS II für 350€ zu bekommen, da gab es ja schon häufiger Angebote.
> 
> ...



Und noch ne kleinigkeit, die beim sensation doof ist ist die sprachqualität und wer will ein halbfertiges smartphone mit dem man nicht vernünftig telefonieren kann und fotos schießen kann^^ Außerdem liegen zwischen den Screens welten, was bringt der dir schärfste screen wenn er nur in schwar weiß ist? Du brauchst kein Sense, komm da gibts genügend anderer schöner roms und die grundfunktionen der mitgelieferten programme wie z.B. dem MP3-Player sind bei dem S2 mit Touch WIz um welten besser Mit Vertrag kostet das weiße gleich viel und Vertrag ist günstiger als Prepid^^


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Da ich kaum telefoniere wohl kaum.
Oder wo gibt es für 15€ 1Gb oder sogar 5(!)Gb im Monat?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Reichen dir sicher keine 500 MB????


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Handyshop & Handyvertrag - Ihr neues Handy mit Vertrag von Sparhandy.de


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

E-plus soll nicht so gut sein.
Und ob mir 500mb ausreichen kA.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

> E-plus soll nicht so gut sein.
> Und ob mir 500mb ausreichen kA.


Darf man fragen wo du wohnst? Weil dann kann ich es dir sagen


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Osnabrück, geanuer sagen ich es nicht.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Jaa passt schon^^ Jaa also laut E-Plus ist dort UMTS verfügbar^^ für jeden normalen menschen reichen 500 mb ich nutze es viel mit internetradio etc und komme nicht über 300 Außerdem gibts ja noch w-lan Also ich habe im Moment E-Plus und kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## ile (5. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm Wenn du kein prob mit einem laggenden Handy hast, nichts gegen eine schlechte Kamera hast, mit dem schlechten und Farben des Displays und den unzähligen verarbeitungsmängeln von HtC klar kommst nimmt das HTC ansonsten Samsung....Wenn dir Touch Wiz nicht gefällt, hohl dir hallt ne rom



Hey, du ubertreibst maßlos! Ein normales Sensation laggt nicht, die verwendeten Materialien sind besser, Sense ist immer noch state-of-the-art, die Kamera ist auch nicht großartig schlechter als anderswo, die Auflösung besser und das Display ist nicht so knallbunt und farbstichig (was zugegebenermaßen Geschmackssache ist). Und "unzählige Verarbeitungsmängel"?!


----------



## iceman-joker (6. Dezember 2011)

Hmmmm,bin mal über meinen größten Schatten gesprungen,und habe mir das Galaxy Note gestern gekauft.Bis auf die Ruckler,ist das Teil schon spitze.Ich verstehe einfach nicht,das trotz 2 mal 1,4Ghz,das Teil immer noch am ruckel ist,wenn man zb im Browser scrollt.Es hackt immer wieder mal.Das,was ich schon immer an Android Smartphones beklagt habe,ist heute immer noch nicht verschwunden.Die kriegen das irgendwie nicht richtig in den Griff.Na ja,ich hoffe mal,das das irgendwie behoben wird,durch ein Update seitens Samsung.Hab gelesen,das es durchs Aufspielen eines anderen Kernels weg sein soll.Muss mich erstmal da rein lesen.Hab ja nur iOS gehabt,die letzten Monate.


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2011)

ich hab da was gelesen das mit den letzten updates das ruckeln fast weg sein sollte.
hast schon nachgesehen ob updates verfügbar sind?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> Hey, du ubertreibst maßlos! Ein normales Sensation laggt nicht, die verwendeten Materialien sind besser, Sense ist immer noch state-of-the-art, die Kamera ist auch nicht großartig schlechter als anderswo, die Auflösung besser und das Display ist nicht so knallbunt und farbstichig (was zugegebenermaßen Geschmackssache ist). Und "unzählige Verarbeitungsmängel"?!



Ein Sensation laggt nicht? Ihr sagt ja auch das IOS nicht laggt, es laggt, wenn man z.B. die Leiste bei Ios5 heruaszieht gibt es einen microruckler, und im vergelcih zum htc sind das big laggs.....


> Sense ist immer noch state-of-the-art


Jaa grau in grau find ich einfach nur spitze....total unmordern altbacken, überhohlt.....
Haha die Auflösung is zwar nicht schlecht aber das display ist ziehmlich matt und der schwarzwert unerträglich. Was is dir lieber ein auto mit schönem intensivem rot( Audi A4) oder ein ausgeblastes rot(audi a 6)? 
Les bei Amazon.de die Kundenbewertungen durch, im verhältnis zum Samsung sind die mängel viel größer, "schlechte spaltmaße" "staub hinter dem display" "immer verschiedene Displays" Support schrott, und das ist gut???


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

Und das Note laggt nicht mehr mit dem neuesten Update, nur im browser minimal, aber das wird demnächst auch behoben


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem Sesantion gibt es immer noch das Staubproblem.
Leider.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber HTC hatt einfach ein paar Qualitätslücken.....


----------



## Iceananas (6. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber HTC hatt einfach ein paar Qualitätslücken.....


 
Aber so schlecht wie du sie machst sind sie mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> Aber so schlecht wie du sie machst sind sie mit sicherheit nicht.



Es hat was mit Glück zu tun, ob man ein gutes Display bekommt....Staub setzt sich hinter dem Display ab...Der Lack vom Gehäuse geht ab, wenn man mit ner münze gegen kommt....und ist das Glas überhaupt gorilla glas?...die speicherkarte wird in einer bestimmten postion nicht erkannt nur durch neu-starten fehlerbehebung...Das nenn ich keine gute Qualität


----------



## Iceananas (6. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Es hat was mit Glück zu tun, ob man ein gutes Display bekommt....Staub setzt sich hinter dem Display ab...Der Lack vom Gehäuse geht ab, wenn man mit ner münze gegen kommt....und ist das Glas überhaupt gorilla glas?...die speicherkarte wird in einer bestimmten postion nicht erkannt nur durch neu-starten fehlerbehebung...Das nenn ich keine gute Qualität


 
Wenn du schon lauter Probleme aufzählst wo ein kleiner Teil der Millionen Käufer betroffen sind (und wegen denen du problemlos umtauschen kannst) kann ich dir für das Galaxy S2 genauso aufzählen: tote Pixeln/Pixelreihen des AMOLED, mangelhaftes Energiemanagement (Display geht nach Anruf nicht wieder an), nicht sauber isolierter Audioausgang (Störgeräusche wenn der CPU arbeitet!), abreißen des WLANs beim AP Wechsel, verrückt spielende Lautstärkesteurung und und und....


Merkst du was? 


Da ist abgehender Lack (was ich noch nicht hinbekommen habe) noch das geringste Problem, denn wer Münzen und Handy in der selben Tasche trägt verdient nix anderes. Beide Hersteller verwenden übrigens dasselbe Gorilla Glas, das heißt dein Samsung wird genauso zerkratzen wie jedes andere Handy auch...


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht das beim Galaxy Nexus aus?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> Wenn du schon lauter Probleme aufzählst wo ein kleiner Teil der Millionen Käufer betroffen sind (und wegen denen du problemlos umtauschen kannst) kann ich dir für das Galaxy S2 genauso aufzählen: tote Pixeln/Pixelreihen des AMOLED, mangelhaftes Energiemanagement (Display geht nach Anruf nicht wieder an), nicht sauber isolierter Audioausgang (Störgeräusche wenn der CPU arbeitet!), abreißen des WLANs beim AP Wechsel, verrückt spielende Lautstärkesteurung und und und....
> 
> 
> Merkst du was?
> ...



Setzte es in das Verhältnis, bei AMOled weiß man, dass das passiert, iwann leuchtet es eben nicht mehr....das weiß man aber vorher....Jaa is klar, warte der arbeitet nicht immer? Hmm dass das teil dann läuft...also wenns das mal gab ist es behoben und dass die lautstärke verrückt spielt, woher hast du das??? Und W-Lan ist auf allen mobilen Geräten schrott^^ Und wie können die ein gewölbtes Gorilla Glas herstellen??? Gorilla Glas zerkrazt nicht??... 



> Wie sieht das beim Galaxy Nexus aus?



Was sieht wie aus? Das ist ein tolles Gerät, habs mir bestellt


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Mit Bugs etc?
Arm scheint es dort ja viele Probleme zu geben.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> Mit Bugs etc?
> Arm scheint es dort ja viele Probleme zu geben.



Bei was?


----------



## Iceananas (6. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Setzte es in das Verhältnis, bei AMOled weiß man, dass das passiert, iwann leuchtet es eben nicht mehr....das weiß man aber vorher....Jaa is klar, warte der arbeitet nicht immer? Hmm dass das teil dann läuft...also wenns das mal gab ist es behoben und dass die lautstärke verrückt spielt, woher hast du das??? Und W-Lan ist auf allen mobilen Geräten schrott^^ Und wie können die ein gewölbtes Gorilla Glas herstellen??? Gorilla Glas zerkrazt nicht??...


 
1. Wer redet denn von dunkelwerdende Pixeln, ich rede von defekte Pixeln gleich nach dem Ausliefern.
2. Ich hab mir exemplarisch genauso wie du Problemberichte der User durchgelesen... oder hast du das Sensation schon ausgiebig über Wochen getestet?
3. WLAN funzt bei mir wunderbar. In der Uni stehen zig APs und ich lauf problemlos durch die Gegend ohne Verbindungsabbrüche.
4. Das Nexus S/Galaxy Nexus ist ebenfalls gewölbt. Wieso soll man kein gewölbtes Glas herstellen können? 
5. Doch Gorilla Glas zerkratzt. Solang Winkel/Wucht ungünstig genug ist kriegst du überall Kratzer rein


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2011)

die arm-cpu`s sind gut, nur der einsatzzweck war bisher ein anderer.
das wird schon noch.
konkurrenz belebt das geschäft


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Einige sollen ihr Nexus nicht mehr vor dem 24.12 bekommen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> Einige sollen ihr Nexus nicht mehr vor dem 24.12 bekommen.


Was?? Warum?? Hmm....woher weißt du das?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> 4. Das Nexus S/Galaxy Nexus ist ebenfalls gewölbt. Wieso soll man kein gewölbtes Glas herstellen können?
> 5. Doch Gorilla Glas zerkratzt. Solang Winkel/Wucht ungünstig genug ist kriegst du überall Kratzer rein



Gorilla Glas meinte sie könnens fürs Nexus nicht herstellen aber fürs Sensation Oo

Und ich hab nen Omnia 7 mit gorilla glas und da ist kein einziger Kratzer drin ohne hülle und folie


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Hier her: Der große "Wir warten (sehnsüchtig) auf das Galaxy Nexus!"-Laber-Thread - Seite 345 - Android-Hilfe.de

Das Nexus reizt mich schon sehr, bur bei den Problemen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> AW: Smartphone Nexus, SGS 2, Note
> Hier her: Der große "Wir warten (sehnsüchtig) auf das Galaxy Nexus!"-Laber-Thread - Seite 345 - Android-Hilfe.de
> 
> Das Nexus reizt mich schon sehr, bur bei den Problemen.


Also ich kenn genügend Leute die keine Buggs haben....ich weiß nicht vielleicht sollt ich mir auch einfach das S2 holen....110 weniger und lieferbar und ausgereift....


----------



## Iceananas (6. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Gorilla Glas meinte sie könnens fürs Nexus nicht herstellen aber fürs Sensation Oo
> 
> Und ich hab nen Omnia 7 mit gorilla glas und da ist kein einziger Kratzer drin ohne hülle und folie


 
Den ersten Satz nochmal auf Deutsch bitte.

Zum zweiten: dann gehst du einfach pfleglich mit dem Handy um oder hast Glück, dass dein Handy nicht ungünstig irgendwo gegengekommen ist. Ich benutze auch keine Folie und habe bis auf eine Stelle auch keine Kratzer. Diese eine Stelle wurde durch Schlüsseln, die eigentlich in der Taschen nix zu suchen hatten verursacht.

Und da du auf die anderen Punkten nicht eingehst nehme ich mal an du stimmst mir zu? Nicht falsch verstehen, sowohl Samsung als auch HTC bauen gute Handys. Aber gleich alle anderen runterzumachen sobald man eins gekauft hat ist etwas... unnötig.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2011)

> Und da du auf die anderen Punkten nicht eingehst nehme ich mal an du stimmst mir zu? Nicht falsch verstehen, sowohl Samsung als auch HTC bauen gute Handys. Aber gleich alle anderen runterzumachen sobald man eins gekauft hat ist etwas... unnötig.


Ich kann grade nicht mehr drauf eingehen...bin zu tief geschockt....und ja es führt zu nichts^^



> Zum zweiten: dann gehst du einfach pfleglich mit dem Handy um oder hast Glück, dass dein Handy nicht ungünstig irgendwo gegengekommen ist. Ich benutze auch keine Folie und habe bis auf eine Stelle auch keine Kratzer. Diese eine Stelle wurde durch Schlüsseln, die eigentlich in der Taschen nix zu suchen hatten verursacht.


Jaa sowas ist mir noch nie passiert


----------



## iceman-joker (7. Dezember 2011)

Das neueste Update habe ich drauf.....2.3.6. Aber hacken und stocken tut es immer noch.Hab mich aber mal eingelesen,und bei anderen gelesen,das es sich um einen kleinen Bug seitens Samsung handelt. Wenn das Galaxy Note nach dem  standby aufwacht,laufen die beien Kerne wohl nur auf 500Mhz,und bleiben auch bei dem Takt. Also,Galaxy Note gerootet, SetCPU installiert,und manuel den Takt auf 1400 Mhz hochgestellt. Jetzt läuft das Note zwar absolut flüssig,aber leider ist der Akkuverbrauch dementsprechend hoch) Na ja,mal rumfummeln,ob ich da ein gesundes Mittelmaß finde.....


----------



## ile (7. Dezember 2011)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Sensation laggt nicht? Ihr sagt ja auch das IOS nicht laggt, es laggt, wenn man z.B. die Leiste bei Ios5 heruaszieht gibt es einen microruckler, und im vergelcih zum htc sind das big laggs.....



Ok, wenn du es so genau nimmst, dann gebe ich dir recht. Bloß ist Samsung da auch keinen Tick besser, ergo ist es kein Argument gegen HTC. Dann kannst du dir gar kein Smartphone kaufen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (7. Dezember 2011)

> Ok, wenn du es so genau nimmst, dann gebe ich dir recht. Bloß ist Samsung da auch keinen Tick besser, ergo ist es kein Argument gegen HTC. Dann kannst du dir gar kein Smartphone kaufen.


Ich weiß deswegen hab ich auch mein SGS 1 verkauft Aber das Nexus soll laggfrei sein^^


----------



## pSiii (8. Dezember 2011)

Mein Versandhaus hat heut früh erstmal Liefertermin auf "verzögert und wird nachgefragt " gestellt. 
Sollte heute/morgen da kein sinnvolles DAtum dastehen wird bei MediaMarkt angerufen ob sie es dahaben und das andere storniert...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (9. Dezember 2011)

> Mein Versandhaus hat heut früh erstmal Liefertermin auf "verzögert und wird nachgefragt " gestellt.
> Sollte heute/morgen da kein sinnvolles DAtum dastehen wird bei MediaMarkt angerufen ob sie es dahaben und das andere storniert...



Ich finds so Schade dass die Händler es nicht bekommen, wahrscheinlich hat MM wieder zu viel Geld....


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2011)

Amazon hat scheinbat schon welche versendet!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (9. Dezember 2011)

> Amazon hat scheinbat schon welche versendet!



jaa hab ich auch gehört....mich ärgert es nur, dass deswegen Weihnachten wahrscheinlich langweilig wird, da ich es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr bekommen werde...
Jetzt denke ich wieder über das Note oder S2 nach, aber ich habe schon die Tasche für das Nexus:S


----------



## pSiii (9. Dezember 2011)

Bin mittlerweile auch am Überlegen ob ich mein Bestelltes storniere und es mir woanders kaufe -.-" nervt mit der Zeit so extrem, vorallem dann wenn man noch nachfragt und die selbst einem auch sagen es ist eher ein unverbindlicher termin.... -.-"


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2011)

ist das eigentlich richtig das beim galaxy nexus wirklich ein nacktes android drauf ist?
also kein facebook, twitter, spieledemos, etc...
bzw. ich das zeug auch ohne root rechte löschen kann?


----------



## pSiii (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab meins seit heute und ich liebe es <3


----------



## _Linux125_ (17. Dezember 2011)

hey Leute,

heute gab es in einem "Elektrofachgeschäft" (gleichnamig wie ein Planet ) das S2 für 249,-€.
Was haltet ihr von der Aktion?


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2011)

da liegen vielleicht 10 stück auf lager und dafür machen sie dick werbung.

so was gabs beim MM auch mal mit dem nexus, die hatten laut dem verkäufer aber nur wenige stück da und natürlich waren die schon ausverkauft.
nachbestellt werden keine. aktion gültig so lange vorrat reicht.
falls man eines ergattert ist das natürlich toll.
blöd nur für leute die 40-50km anfahrt haben und dann keines bekommen.


----------



## _Linux125_ (17. Dezember 2011)

Laut Gesetz is das ja eigentlich verboten.
Lohnt es sich da mit dem Geschäftsführer zu sprechen, um 150€ zu sparen?


----------



## NexusEXE (18. Dezember 2011)

Zwar hat das galaxy nexus eine höhere Displayauflösung und ist neuer mit Android 4, man kann aber keine MicrosSDHC Speicherkarten in den Slot einlegen, keiner vorhanden ist. Für 100 € aufpreis würde ich es nicht kaufen, dann doch lieber das note, oder wenn das zu gross ist das sgs 2.


----------



## NexusEXE (18. Dezember 2011)

_Linux125_ schrieb:
			
		

> hey Leute,
> 
> heute gab es in einem "Elektrofachgeschäft" (gleichnamig wie ein Planet ) das S2 für 249,-€.
> Was haltet ihr von der Aktion?



Ehmm ja stimmt aber Saturn ist ein Gasriese...xd


----------

